# Blue One



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Look who showed up behind us while tuna fishing sunday outta broad creek.







A little early but we'll take it.


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

well looky there aint she pretty


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Freakin awesome Blake!!! That's one I've yet to catch. "Helped" get one up to the boat before, but I wasn't crankin.... Boy, what a show that was!!!! You guys on your boat, or you working somebody elses?


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

i think thats blakes new baby


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

osiya47 said:


> i think thats blakes new baby


Time to start pinching some pennies then.. I need to try and get in on that.:fishing:


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

hey let me know ive pinched some pennies over the winter


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

I will be puttin some walk ons together soon as the fish get up here. 2 or 3 weeks out. I will also be running some trips on Hester's boat soon as he gets the tower up.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

blakester said:


> I will be puttin some walk ons together soon as the fish get up here. 2 or 3 weeks out. I will also be running some trips on Hester's boat soon as he gets the tower up.


10-4 on that, let me know... them reef donkeys show up at the S.Tower yet?

How's the Okuma gear holding up?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

AL_N_VB said:


> 10-4 on that, let me know... them reef donkeys show up at the S.Tower yet?
> 
> How's the Okuma gear holding up?


Yes Reef Donkeys are there, long run from here but doable for sure on the right day.

Kevin Brimmer on the Succession had 6 bluefins over 400lbs on the xxtra heavy jigger, I had one over 300 on my first drop on the FinSeeker, and 20 more over 150lbs , that is one hell of a production blank and yes I'm stoked to be on their guide program.:beer::fishing:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

drawinout said:


> Freakin awesome Blake!!! That's one I've yet to catch. "Helped" get one up to the boat before, but I wasn't crankin.... Boy, what a show that was!!!! You guys on your boat, or you working somebody elses?


Whats up!! Not on my rig, but could've been:fishing::beer:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

blakester said:


> Yes Reef Donkeys are there, long run from here but doable for sure on the right day.
> 
> Kevin Brimmer on the Succession had 6 bluefins over 400lbs on the xxtra heavy jigger, I had one over 300 on my first drop on the FinSeeker, and 20 more over 150lbs , that is one hell of a production blank and yes I'm stoked to be on their guide program.:beer::fishing:



will call ya ti plan a few trips.. i got a few Yankee brethern that have not felt the full power of the Donkey


----------

